# Is it OK to feed crushed snails to shrimp?



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

As I was removing a few pond snails from my tank, I accidentally squeezed the tweezers too hard and I crushed a snail that fell to the bottom of the tank. I noticed that within few minutes there was a swarm of shrimp eating the little guy. Is there any benefit to doing this or will this foul up the water? I am thinking of supplementing their diet with crushed snails..... 

good or bad?

Thanks


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

lol, i think it should be fine. i do that occasionally for my shrimp. i dont think it will foul the water anymore then say frozen foods will, or even flake food. its probably a nice cheap good quality snack of meat for them.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I do that all the time! Those pesky snails get a meeting with Mr. Thumb every once and a while. The cherries go crazy over the crushed snail. I don't do it too often since it fowls up the water a bit. Snail blood in the water..eeww!

-John N.


----------

